# I'm cured! - For anyone with IBS and anxiety or a panic disorder



## 20031 (Aug 30, 2006)

I was diagnosed with irritable bowel syndrome about a year ago. I felt so horrible all the time that I basically stopped leaving my house if I could help it. I developed severe anxiety about my health and because of that I was scared to go anywhere or do anything. I started having panic attacks as well. Now, I'm on my way to freedom. My doctor had prescribed me Zelnorm and it was working at first and then stopped. I decided I wasn't going to accept the IBS and just live with it. I was going to do all that I could possibly do to get back to my normal self. The IBS just seemed to come out of no where. No one could give me a good reason as to why I had it, so I decided I was going to figure out how to get rid of it.What I believed was that I had gotten IBS and because it was so painful and I felt so hopeless, I developed anxiety and a panic disorder. In reality, I had anxiety to begin with, and that is what triggered the IBS. This didn't even cross my mind until I read a book about anxiety, which changed my life completely.The book is called From Panic to Power by Lucinda Bassett. She isn't a doctor, she is a real person who has gone through what you are going through now and has overcome it. So if she can do it, why can't you. PLEASE, PICK UP THIS BOOK. It really has changed my life. I am able to go out and have fun and stop worrying about pointless things. My IBS is pretty much gone now. IBS can be triggered by stress and anxiety and if you get rid of that factor than the IBS can cure itself.I'm not saying that all people with IBS will be cured from this book, but to people who have anxiety and panic disorders aswell, this book can greatly help you. I would recommend this book to anyone- anxiety, panic disorders, IBS or not. It gives great insight into the mind and how it works and how worrying can actually make you physically sick.If anyone tries this out, please update me. I'd love to know if it works out for any of you. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## tjesspersen (May 20, 2010)

Hello,Thanks for the suggestion. I checked my local library and they don't have that specific book, but they do have several others I think may be just as helpful. I can safely go there because it's not far from my house, and of course I know where all the bathrooms are. Glad you are doing better!


----------

